# minimalist 100oz hydration packs



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

So I'm looking for a light, low-slung, streamlined hydration pack that carries 3 liters, and pretty much nothing else.

So far I'm looking Wingnut Splitback or Camelbak Octane XCT. The Octane seems to have more pockets and do-dads than I need, and I can't find much information about the Splitback to tell what all is on the inside.

Does anyone have experience with these or have other suggestions?


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Interested


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

FishMan473 said:


> So I'm looking for a light, low-slung, streamlined hydration pack that carries 3 liters, and pretty much nothing else.
> 
> So far I'm looking Wingnut Splitback or Camelbak Octane XCT. The Octane seems to have more pockets and do-dads than I need, and I can't find much information about the Splitback to tell what all is on the inside.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with these or have other suggestions?


The Octane XCT is 70 oz/2L; the 16x is the 3L version, and that sure looks bigger than I'd like. I wouldn't want a size much bigger than the XCT.

What about the Osprey Viper 3 or Syncro 3? Both are a smaller size, and a 2.5L bladder. I switched to Osprey from Camelback years ago, and really like them. I have a Viper 9 and a Raptor 14, but those are bigger than I want for races and days when I don't need a bigger pack, but need the water.

I tried to do Old Pueblo on bottles only, without a pack, and got behind on hydration because it's not as "easy" to sip water, so I'm interested in a very light pack that will allow me to sip water on the go.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

From what I can tell the old Octane XTC takes a 100oz bladder, or maybe it’s that they fit a 100oz bladder but are sold with a 70?

I have a Raptor 11 that is getting a little long in the teeth but still trucking along after 7 years, but it’s pretty bulky and has a large profile for a sweaty back. Great when I actually do want to carry a lot of gear though. 

I also use an UltraSpire Spry running vest, but it looks like the new ones (v. 2.5) only take a 50oz bladder, not 70oz like the 2.0 version. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

